# Tips for Beginners



## holyravioli (Jul 20, 2012)

I recently just got into photography and searched the web far and wide in order to find some great tutorials. I have compiled a collection of these help sites in order to make it easier for others like me to find the right resources. I will be delighted if you can offer some suggestions on what to add. Cheers! 

Photography Tutorials - Fandrop


----------

